# Saraivada de 24 de Maio



## Dan (1 Jun 2009 às 12:24)

Foram-me enviadas estas fotos bem elucidativas da intensa saraivada que acompanhou a trovoada da tarde do dia 24 de Maio. As fotos foram tiradas numa localidade da Serra da Nogueira (uns 16 km a sul de Bragança).


----------



## vitamos (1 Jun 2009 às 12:41)

Registo impressionante!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jun 2009 às 12:49)

Dan disse:


> Foram-me enviadas estas fotos bem elucidativas da intensa saraivada que acompanhou a trovoada da tarde do dia 24 de Maio. As fotos foram tiradas numa localidade da Serra da Nogueira (uns 16 km a sul de Bragança).



Até parace que nevou nessa terra.


----------



## Z13 (1 Jun 2009 às 21:57)

Impressionante!!! 

No dia anterior,dia 23,fui almoçar à aldeia de Carrazedo, bem no coração da serra, e caíram uns valentes aguaceiros, com uma temperatura que foi oscilando entre os 11ºc e os 15ºC...

uff... no final de Maio....


----------



## Veterano (1 Jun 2009 às 22:44)

" Times they are a changing... "


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jun 2009 às 22:57)

Muito bom registo


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2009 às 08:57)

Uau!!!!
Grande  saraivada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2009 às 11:37)

A saraivada foi bem forte

Boas fotos


----------

